# 2 sets of twins from 1 year old ewes



## boykin2010 (Mar 18, 2011)

title says it all!  one set was both boys the other set was both girls.
I am so excited because i have doubled my herd!!! 
I wasnt expecting any twins because they are all one year old.
YAY

I thought one year old ewes rarely had twins but obviously i was wrong.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

RESULT    Pleased for you
just get the camara out


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Great!!! I am trying to get some hair sheep myself but the prices on ewe lambs are very high.


----------



## kabri (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that's terrific luck! Congrats!!!!


----------

